# Splatting...is it bad?



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

PJ was splatting today...he was laying in the middle of his cage...is this dangerous? The thermometer read 74.3..


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They will splat for a number of reasons. If they are too hot, or if they are really comfortable. Since it was only 74, I don't think he's too hot. Personally, if it was me & I walked in on Cholla or Zoey & they were spatting & it was 74, I wouldn't think much of it, but I would get my camera. 

That being said, however, if you notice anything else unusual, it could be something more serious. So, just do what you have been doing. Keep track of the amount of kibble he's eating. Make sure there's no big drop in wheeling. Make sure poop is good & temp is in the right range. 

Otherwise, just look at him in adoration.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

I would find it unusual if Hejji was splatted out in the middle of his cage (not burrowed under anything) in the day time. While he loves to splat out on mom and dad when we play with him, he always burrows and hides during the day. That being said, if PJ normally sleeps exposed then it could be normal for him. How much do you trust your thermometer? Is it digital?


----------



## PJsMom (Nov 20, 2010)

hi! yeah PJ has a digital thermometer with a probe. i think he was just really comfy cause he got up and started playing, eating and drinking. i think he's depressed because we came to my parents for the holidays and i forgot his wheel.... :| 

he's doing pretty good so far


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

The lack of wheel might be the thing, he's probably bored. No way of picking up one, though I know, unneeded expense. If possible at night and there's a safe room, you could probably let him roam about for a few hours, lets him at least run around and get some exercise.


----------

